# ethernet connecté mais pas d internet



## grego77 (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Depuis hier je suis complètement planté avec ma connection ethernet.
Bien que ma connection internet plante de temps a autre en ethernet je m en suis tuoujours sorti (j ai supposé que cela venais de mes prise cpl et du fait d utiliser 3 ordi a la maison) 
Sauf que depuis hier, je ne sias plus comment faire pour acceder à internet via ethernet.
Je suis connecté mais pas d acces internet!
Je suis sur imac avec Yosemite et freebox revolution


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2014)

un petit reboot freebox , fait?

eventuellement tester autre session

et ou virer les fichiers de reglages reseau
ou reprendre des anciens de tes sauvegardes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

 ta capture d'écran montre que tu ne reçois pas d'infos (masque, IP routeur, DNS) depuis la Freebox.

Information importante que tu n'as pas donnée : quand tu as fait cette capture, étais-tu connecté en direct à la Freebox, ou bien à travers des boitiers CPL ?

Je parie à travers des boitiers CPL, ce qui expliquerait sans doute que tu sois "connecté" (point vert) mais en réalité sans accès à la Freebox.

Pour le vérifier tu peux faire un "ping" sur l'adresse de la Freebox.

D'autre part pourquoi utilises-tu "DHCP avec une adresse manuelle" ? 
Quel intérêt ?
C'est un iMac, alors pourquoi ne pas le mettre en IP fixe ?

Dans l'immédiat :

- reboot Freebox
- reboot iMac
- si ça ne marche pas, et que tu es connecté via CPL, teste SANS CPL (en direct) même si tu dois déplacer l'iMac pour ça.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> ) même si tu dois déplacer l'iMac pour ça.


A ce propos
on peut avoir de très longs cables ethernet sans perte 
(les pertes commencent autour de longueur  cent metres, et au delà on peut ajouter des relais)
Hélas sont vendus très chers dans des boutiques grand public , affligeant alors que ca coute  moins cher  ailleurs
dans les bonnes boutiques informatiques on trouve couramment du 15 metres 30 metres 
(ou la boutique peut clipser à longueur voulue)


----------



## kaos (15 Novembre 2014)

Tu as visiblement mis une IP fixe

Essaye de remettre en "Via DHCP" et met une ip fixe sur ta box a l'aide de ton adresse mac

Je crois que c'est mieux car l'adresse MAC (carte reseau) est vraiment unique.

Vérifie aussi la plage DHCP sur ton routeur = nombre d'IP pouvant etre attribué
EX: 192.168.1.2 à 192.168.1.100 soit de 100-2 = 98 IP attribuabes

avec l'arrivée des Smartphones et tablettes il n'est pas rares de voir des conflits d'IP dans les maisons, le logiciel DHCP peut parfois s'y perdre ? il m'est dejà arrivé au démarage de mon mac d'avoir un message avec "un autre appereil utilise dejà cet IP"

Du coup avec les adresse MAC (rien a voir avec apple  au moins tout est carré !


Pour avoir ton adrsse MAC va dans menu pomme / a propos de ca mac / plus d'infos / rapport système / reseau / là tu verras une suite du style  
Adresse MAC:    e6:b8:22:12:97:6a

Il ne te reste plus qu'a aller dans ta box et coller ces chiffres dans le routeur et taper l'IP locale que tu veux pour ton mac EX: 192.168.1.10

tiens nous au jus


----------



## Hug0L1 (13 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour g eu un problème ya déjà 1 mois c que je n'ai plus de connexion et quand je vais dans les réglage de mon Mac (Ethernet)l'adresse IP est détecter les autres aussi sauf la case DNS et domaine de recharge 


Merci


----------



## jethro2009 (12 Novembre 2018)

Et si on rentrait des valeurs correctes ?

IP Fixe: 192.168.0.18
Masque: 255.255.255.0
DNS: 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
Routeur: 192.168.0.1


----------

